# Calm adult dog sought for senior gentleman in Al



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I'm trying to help a friend find a gsd for an older man. Adult dog, service dog personality. The gentlemans dog died of bloat & he has no family close by. He uses a walker or scooter chair. He has always had female gsds. We will ensure the dog is taken care of in the event he can no longer care for it. He has a good support system. If anybody has a dog that might be a good fit or knows of one, please let me know.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

how about the 13 year old that needs home..... that was psoted on here


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Count Brunohow about the 13 year old that needs home..... that was psoted on here


That dog is spoken for.


----------

